# Just a little something



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Just a little something to go with the leftover PP from the other day…We were at the farmers market and picked up some fresh corn and Jap…There’s always room for ABT’s.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 29, 2006)

everything lookin nice and fresh there dog  =P~ what time we eatin?


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Starting off real nice!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

Great looking grub there Wittdog.  Too hot to be outside cooking here in VA.  Nice to see someone cooking.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dog treats :!: 
Lookin' good bro' :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks great wittdog as always.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm on my way!!..........


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Dinner is done….nothing like fresh picked veggies to kick it up a notch..put a little of Jack's Gold on the PP....


----------



## cleglue (Jul 29, 2006)

Witdog...Boy it all looks very good!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks dang good.  Can you get a closeup


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Dinner is done….nothing like fresh picked veggies to kick it up a notch..put a little of Jack's Gold on the PP....



You're killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man that looks good!!!!!!!


----------



## allie (Jul 29, 2006)

Gosh all these pics are making me hungry!  Looks great, much better than the pizza we had. LOL


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 29, 2006)

That what I want some abt! What are you putting in yours. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> That what I want some abt! What are you putting in yours. :grin:


Link my filling is cream cheese, cheddar cheese, about 2 parts cream cheese to 1 part cheedar, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, pinch of salt, pepper to taste, splash of Wors, and left over Q, typically PP and some cup up chives if I have them...I don't really measure I just eyeball and taste along the way. Hope this helps...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bro' how far away are you?
The truck is running =P~


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks those do sound very good. the last one did I stuff with chesse and little smokey they were very good.

Thanks.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Can a monkey get a bite!?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah.... There we go... That's where slaw belongs    =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

That pp sammy looks good. Gotta pick me up some corn next time


----------

